# Shetland Inspired Lace Knit Wrap - Free Pattern



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This is my Shetland Inspired Lace Wrap that I designed and knit for Cascade Yarns. Worked in a luxurious llama/silk blend light-fingering weight yarn, it is rectangular in shape and measures 60"x20" (152.5x51cm).

The pattern is free on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shetland-inspired-lace-wrap


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

This is really beautiful (and thanks for posting the pattern in the right section ????????????). Gorgeous colour and yarn too.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful thank you for the link ????


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, you are so clever. Thank you so much for this.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Beautiful and appreciated.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done, - that's beautiful


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work.
Thanks for sharing patt details.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great design! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic. Thanks fo sharing it with us.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful design...how generous of you to offer it for free. Love the that bewitching color of green. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful and thank you so much for the link.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow beautiful design. Lovely work indeed.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you! 
Gorgeous! ❤


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

It's just beautiful. I can't believe it's a free pattern. Thank you so much, you are a genious.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh! My! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

OH my...breathtaking!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl - thank you for sharing.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I have some fine green silk yarn that will knit up wonderfully with this pattern,thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning! Thank you.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I do not have the patience or the talent to knit something like this so I sure admire those who do.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So pretty. Thank you.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! Thanks!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Good to see that so many of you like this design and hope to see some photos of finished objects


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much, it’s beautiful.


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

Beautiful I wish the pattern was in crochet. Love it!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning, thank you!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice pattern. I look at all the lace patterns because they are so nice. I just don’t wear them!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

So pretty and elegant!!! Great work


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow! That is gorgeous. Thanks so much. ????


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it. Have in my ravelry library.
Thank you.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Gorgeous shawl pattern, thanks for the link!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

